# Database Discussions > MySQL >  problem merging tables

## kpaesel

What is wrong with this select statement?

select UserName, Timestamp, Post from Users, Topics, Posts where Users.UserID=Topics.UserID AND Topics.TopicID=Posts.TopicID AND Topics.TopicID=19

It returns the wrong UserName from the Users table.  Why might that be?

----------

